# Orient Polaris GMT FDJ05003W0 Overview



## Kenwoof

Hi all,

I've had my new Polaris GMT for about 10 days now and wanted to give my impressions of it.

Truth be told, I had a real hard time finding opinions on this watch from people that actually own it. Sure, there are some online reviews but not a lot from the average Joe who wears one.

Here I am, an average Joe (or Ken) giving my first impressions of this watch.

Here are the specs,

*Features:*

Stainless Steel Case
Brown Leather Strap
Calibre 40P51
Automatic Movement
Sapphire Crystal
White Dial
Date Display
Power Reserve Indicator
Buckle Clasp
50M Water Resistance

Approximate Case Diameter: 42mm
Approximate Case Thickness: 12.5mm

Things I don't like first:

The brown leather strap. It's way too long for my 7.25" wrist. Also, I don't particularly care for the reddish tones that I see in it. The clasp is ok.

Thickness, Orient USA lists it as 11.98mm. My digital gauge says 12.37. Doesn't sound like much, but I feel it's a bit too thick for a dress watch. Not a deal breaker.

Exhibition back, this is a really uninteresting movement to be displayed for me. Lose it and make the watch a tiny bit thinner, all fine by me.

Things I do like:

40P51 movement. Nice! It's been running an average of +1.6 seconds/day.

Sapphire Crystal, done!

Dial: It has a white guilloche face, not pure white but rather an off white. Subtle variations between diamond, wave and ribbed patterns give a sophisticated look to it

Hands: Cobalt blue flamed hands, they truly sparkle! What more to say...

Bottom line is,
I find this to be an exceptional watch. I'm still trying to figure out why it's not more popular.
Its on par with any of the Star watches, it has the same movement as a couple of em.

I paid just under $300 for this and it's got to be one of the best deals I've gotten. Not because it was on sale, because it's truly an amazing watch.

Here are some pics on a black rubber strap..waiting for my black alligator to arrive.


























Ken


----------



## Bill_KS

nice watch. what is the lug to lug size?


----------



## Kenwoof

Lug to lug is 48mm.


----------



## ErikP

I like it - where can you find at that price?


----------



## luth_ukail

congrats on a stunning piece.

I have with me the power reserve vintage, which if you see without the GMT, have all the same trait of guiloche, baton hour marker ( the GMT has longer hour marker ) and blued hands. Except movement is 46n45.









Was eyeing the Polaris also, but as you say, the strap is abit lengthy and we have the same wrist circumference at 7.25inch..

And i agree it really flies under the radar while holding the quality almost to a star level..


----------



## djdertate

I would love to get one, just too big. I really wish Orient would make more watches at or under 40mm.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlprid

That patterned dial is incredible but I am reeeeally disappointed they didn't pay much attention to decorating the rotor etc

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenwoof

I agree, 40mm with a 11mm would be stellar.42mm is pushing it for me.

Sweet Vintage! I was actually looking for that, couldn't find it and this popped up.

I got it at Creation watches. Super fast shipping from Singapore, ordered on Thursday and had it Monday.

It's running at + 0.2 seconds / day after 15 days.

Here are a couple of shots with a black leather


----------



## PatjeB

His black brother says hi


----------



## Poseiden

Nice review and very well taken shots!
I got the same watch and loving it every minute it's on my wrist.


----------



## Wildmans85

Thanks for the review, I've only just stumbled onto this watch and reviews are scarce so it's good to get your opinion.


----------



## GMANCUBSFAN

I've bought and received the black version and in some lighting conditions it's almost unreadable due to glare. I love the style but am considering changing to the white face with blue hands or the white face with rose gold hands. my thinking is the white face won't reflect so much. Can any owners of the white face versions comment on readability/glare.

gmancubsfan


----------



## WreckDiver1321

This review helped me pull the trigger on one of these. I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## watchgeek83

Long island watches no longer show this model on their website. Any other place to buy this model (white dial) for ~$300?


----------



## mikescanlan

watchgeek83 said:


> Long island watches no longer show this model on their website. Any other place to buy this model (white dial) for ~$300?[/
> 
> They have it on Orient USA now with 45% off with code THANKSDAD comes in a little over $300.


----------



## mikescanlan

They have it on Orient USA now with 45% off with code THANKSDAD comes in a little over $300.​



*​*


----------



## Scofield8

GMANCUBSFAN said:


> I've bought and received the black version and in some lighting conditions it's almost unreadable due to glare. I love the style but am considering changing to the white face with blue hands or the white face with rose gold hands. my thinking is the white face won't reflect so much. Can any owners of the white face versions comment on readability/glare.
> 
> gmancubsfan


it's not too bad at all. oddly enough my orient adventurer (which doesn't hack or hand wind) has amazing AR sapphire crystal. but the polaris one wasn't even noticeable to me until pointed out, and even now isn't that much of an annoyance.


----------



## AJ82

Couldn't agree more on the review. Very nice watch, but might be looking for another strap.
Glad is has gone under the radar for so many, makes it more special ?









A.J.


----------



## datglasstho

I got one of these late last year and I really like it. Picked it up for well under $300 direct from Orient with their Black Friday special.

Features really can't be beat for the price. All I can really compare it to are various models from Citizen and Seiko. Leather strap isn't as good as my more expensive Seikos (SARW025, SPB069), and the action on the hand wind is nowhere near as smooth as any 4R, 6R15, or 6R2x I've held, and the crown is really, really small. But the movement is much more decorated than the very bland Seiko pieces and finding any piece, Japanese or Swiss, with this feature set for less than four figures is a difficult task.


----------



## Wally168

I got mine at Amazon around Feb 2018 right at $300. Very happy with my purchase. The blue hands really change colors as you tilt the watch catch the light from different angles, awesome! I could just keep looking at those blue hands all day long.


----------



## guspech750

Wally168 said:


> I got mine at Amazon around Feb 2018 right at $300. Very happy with my purchase. The blue hands really change colors as you tilt the watch catch the light from different angles, awesome! I could just keep looking at those blue hands all day long.
> 
> View attachment 13156161
> 
> 
> View attachment 13156163
> 
> 
> View attachment 13156167


Holy hell that is gorgeous!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

This is my next watch for sure! Now I only have to find one with white dial under 300$. Any suggestion where should I look?

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise

NocturnalWatch said:


> This is my next watch for sure! Now I only have to find one with white dial under 300$. Any suggestion where should I look?
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


I picked mine up for $275 from Orient last Black Friday. They tend to have some great sales around then.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

customwise said:


> I picked mine up for $275 from Orient last Black Friday. They tend to have some great sales around then.


Orient USA? If so, I think they don't sell/ship to EU, Croatia. Or do they???

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise

NocturnalWatch said:


> Orient USA? If so, I think they don't sell/ship to EU, Croatia. Or do they???
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


It was Orient USA. Unfortunately I don't know what their shipping requirements are.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

customwise said:


> It was Orient USA. Unfortunately I don't know what their shipping requirements are.


In the meantime I have checked, and they don't sell/ship anywhere outside US and Canada. But thanks for your help. I've found Orient AD in Europe. Prices are bit higher, ~30$, but shipping is free and I don't need to pay additional taxes, so basically I'll come up with almost same price as I bought from US and paid shipping and 25% VAT. Unfortunately, watch is currently sold out, so I must wait until I get notification that is on stock again.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

Sadly decided to sell mine, the 42mm is too large for my 6.5" wrists. Going to pick up the orient star classic with blue hands and 38.5mm dial instead.


----------



## customwise

I put a Seiko Jubilee bracelet on my Orient Polaris GMT. It took a little McGuyvering, but I managed to get the end links to stop rattling. I'm loving the results.


----------



## speedlever

I fully concur. The Polaris GMT needs a bracelet. While I'm not a jubilee fan, I like the look of the Polaris on the jubilee bracelet better than a strap.


----------



## speedlever

I looked at that picture again and that white dial/blue hands on the jubilee is simply stunning. That one is high on my wish list. How do you find the accuracy of the movement? So far, I'm quite pleased with the accuracy of my Triton and OS Classic (both under +5 spd on the wrist).


----------



## NocturnalWatch

I will probably disappoint you... I've also wanted Polaris GMT, but it's discontinued and out of stock everywhere I've looked. Vintage power reserve also. So I have bought this instead: Orient (F)ER2F004W (no nickname). Price ~150$ (JomaShop, DutyFreeIsland, etc), or for guys in EU 199€ from SeriousWatches. Also beautiful dial, blue hands, sapphire crystal, polished titanium case.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise

speedlever said:


> I looked at that picture again and that white dial/blue hands on the jubilee is simply stunning. That one is high on my wish list. How do you find the accuracy of the movement? So far, I'm quite pleased with the accuracy of my Triton and OS Classic (both under +5 spd on the wrist).


I can't speak to the accuracy of the watch unfortunately. I have 8 watches in my collection now, and wear a different one each day. I also don't own a winder so I just reset my watch once I'm ready to wear it again.


----------



## Edones8

Wally168 said:


> I got mine at Amazon around Feb 2018 right at $300. Very happy with my purchase. The blue hands really change colors as you tilt the watch catch the light from different angles, awesome! I could just keep looking at those blue hands all day long.
> 
> View attachment 13156161
> 
> 
> View attachment 13156163
> 
> 
> View attachment 13156167


Wow nice combo! Is that the Luminox 3053 nato strap? Where's it from?


----------



## Fatvette

I have been considering adding a GMT to my collection. Don't really need the extra complication but just something I want. It's definitely photogenic by all of the awesome pics on this page....


----------



## Wally168

Edones8 said:


> Wow nice combo! Is that the Luminox 3053 nato strap? Where's it from?


Hello Edones8,

Apologies on my late reply as I have not visited Watchuseek for a while. I am not sure if this is the Luminox 3053 strap or not. I got it from the Chinese "Taobao" website for about 3 dollars (see PM). The strap is a bit hard since it is double layered, but is a 2 piece NATO so it doesn't add any thickness under the watch. It wears fine, no complaints ...

Take care, Wally168


----------



## Richard Landis

Can you please post a picture of the black version?


----------



## Richard Landis

Long Island has the watch, but I think it's just under $400.


----------



## Richard Landis

I have a question for those of you who own this watch. When you're changing time zones, does it have the feature to quick set the hour hand, without having to mess with the other hands?? If so, does the date change now follow the hour hand, or the gmt hand??


----------



## speedlever

Orientwatchusa.com had the Polaris back in stock for a week or so, but are now sold out again. I was sorely tempted. The price was reduced to $345, then less the 15% discount made it $293.25. But that was still more than I wanted to pay, so I held off. Now out of stock again.


----------



## Meanoldmanning

$293 is too much? What are you expecting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever

Meanoldmanning said:


> $293 is too much? What are you expecting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that's a good price, but not a price I'm willing to pay. I need it closer to $200. I've bought too many watches already this year. So I need it to be a steal before I can justify another one.


----------



## Meanoldmanning

Well, good luck with that. They seem to average around $300 on sale plus or minus a score. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanoldmanning

So I guess after chiming in I should note I picked one up and actually find the strap quite appropriate for my 7-1/4" wrist.










Lovely watch, well finished. I like the blue painted hands, though obsessive types might be put off by subtle variations in the shade.

About 15 seconds fast per day, we'll see whether that improves at all after wearing for a while, though my Star Seeker is right around the same after being worn quite a bit.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever

Ah, you have both the Polaris and the Star Seeker? Excellent. Both are high on my want list! I really wish the Polaris had a bracelet option vs the leather strap.


----------



## Meanoldmanning

speedlever said:


> Ah, you have both the Polaris and the Star Seeker? Excellent. Both are high on my want list! I really wish the Polaris had a bracelet option vs the leather strap.


Yeah, I'd like that option too. That said, while I'm normally not a big fan of faux gator straps, the one on the Seiko SARB017 is awful for example, this strap is way, waaay better than I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver

AJ82 said:


> Couldn't agree more on the review. Very nice watch, but might be looking for another strap.
> Glad is has gone under the radar for so many, makes it more special ?
> 
> View attachment 12842523
> 
> 
> A.J.


Whoa... are those hands really that shade of purple or is it just the photo ? Every other GMT I've seen shows them to be a dark blue.

But, maybe you modded yours. In any case, they're beautiful.


----------



## BrianBinFL

hsdriver said:


> Whoa... are those hands really that shade of purple or is it just the photo ? Every other GMT I've seen shows them to be a dark blue.
> 
> But, maybe you modded yours. In any case, they're beautiful.


The apparent color of the hands varies wildly depending upon lighting. Sometimes they look black, sometimes dark blue, sometimes a brilliant cobalt blue. I can see how the right light would bring out the color in the post you linked to.

I just received mine in the mail today. It is a beautiful watch and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Watchoss

Hi, I've had the polaris for about a year or more. I LOVE the face and hands but, the size is too big for me. I would give up the display case to be a little thinner. But, I also think it's way to big in diameter for a dress watch. I want wearing it much. Just put it on this cheap thin strap the other day and I'm actually wearing it more.




  








IMG_20210221_104029987.jpg




__
Watchoss


__
Feb 21, 2021




Orient


----------

